# IBGA National Show?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone going? We don't have anything that would hold up with such competition, but if I can I'd like to take the kids and just go watch, I hear it is a really nice show, and it will be in Louisville which is an hour drive for us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To far for me...but it is fun to watch.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I dont know if I will be able to go or not.....I would like to! Also depends on how I do next weekend! LOL If I stand at the wrong end of the line, then no, I wont go!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah Pam I think that is a bit of a drive! Wish it wasn't though I'd love to meet you and your beautiful goats! 

Good Luck this weekend Kathy! I hope you do well! And who knows, you just might get to make that trip to Louisville!  It all depends on what is going on for us to be able to go, but I hear it should be fun. We don't plan on getting stock for shows like that, or getting that serious. We just want meat goats, but want our kids to have fun in 4-H  Maybe one day....but not any time soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yeah Pam I think that is a bit of a drive! Wish it wasn't though I'd love to meet you and your beautiful goats!


 :thumb: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

take photos!!


----------



## Renegade (Mar 2, 2008)

We're planning on going. It will be our first time to Nationals.

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great Donna! I hope to be going <unless something drastic happens!> so we'll have to look for you & your goats!!


----------



## Renegade (Mar 2, 2008)

Look forward to meeting you. Just look for our signs on our pens.
Where are you coming from Hoosier?

Donna


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

When is it?


----------



## Renegade (Mar 2, 2008)

July 7, 8, 9 in Louisville KY


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I will see what I am doing and maybe make it down one or two of the days. It would be cool to watch.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Wants to go! The only big show I've ever been to was Regionals!
Would love to watch, and meet everybody!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We could have a get together! 

I am coming from west of Lexington off of I-64, so Louisville is only about an hour drive


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Its like a 4-5 hour drive for me depending on traffic. I will just have to check my schedule and make sure I have enough money.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 2, 2008)

It's a long haul for us. About 6-7 hours. I've noticed hotels in the area are a little high. Anyone have recommendations on where to stay?

Donna


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey Renegade,
Your doe Timeless Beauty is the same bloodlines as my buck, Icon. Icon's dam must be a twin to your doe's dam.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Kathy,

We have 2 "Right On Target" does. I absolutely love these does. The one that is related to your buck is X126. She is out of Jerico Farms T89 and you're buck is out of T90.

Donna


----------

